# Wanted operators manual for a LONG 360



## Rebeldad1

Looking for a operators manual for a LONG 360 or 460 or 510. A copy or PDF would be ok as well. I have a service/repair manual I could trade.Thanks


----------



## duke7595

I just bought a owners manual for my 2510 . It is a very nice manual and new. I paid $ 35.61 delivered .
You can contact them b email at [email protected] or call them 1-877-698-3033. 
Here is another email address: www.ssbtractor.comn .. Hope this helps.
JOE


----------

